# What does it mean when he digs at me? and crazy head shaking?



## la vie est belle (Dec 1, 2010)

Sometimes when my bun gets hyper he'll run up to me and start digging at my clothing really fast with his little bunny paws, then he'll bite the clothes pretty hard and pull. 

He rarely digs on bare skin, but sometimes he does, then will nip lightly. It doesn't really hurt so I just let him do it. He'll also lick my clothes then nip. What does this mean? 

Also, sometimes when something surprises him he'll shake his head super fast (he doesn't seem scared though). Then he'll stay kind of hyper, and every time I try to touch him he shakes his head and jumps a little (kind of looks like he's about to binky) but sometimes he runs off and hides.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 1, 2010)

He's not that old, is he? Sounds like normal youngster and/or hormonal behavior! 

Welcome to the bunny world!:biggrin:


----------



## la vie est belle (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, really?? He's neutered though. That's funny, he's about 7 months old. 

It doesn't really bother me... it's kind of cute when he digs... when he bites I push his little head away but he just comes back for more haha. but I'm just wondering what this means. Does it mean he likes me? 

With the crazy head shaking thing is it because he's scared? Sometimes he'll do it before my hand even touches his head... like if he sees me coming in to pet him he'll do the crazy head shake and jump and run off, hah. Sometimes he doesn't though and he just lets me pet him. 


The bunny world is interesting, and confusing haha.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 1, 2010)

Head shaking is basically a non binky, ha. Biting and nipping are playing also, but they're way!:X I'm wearing a sweatshirt right now that my first bun nipped at a bunch of times, he did that to me all the time when I held him, esp, he didn't like being held.


----------



## Suz (Dec 1, 2010)

Muppet shakes her head like that constantly. Every morning when I go out to check o her before leaving for work, she is out in her wire cage shaking her head all over the place and running/binky-ing, etc. She's just playful


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 1, 2010)

my Willow does that digging thing to me also. She is about the same age as your bun. i have several holes in my pants where she'll bite after the digging. I wonder if its a good or bad thing also. i will be sitting on the floor with her and she will come up tp me and start digging on me and then she bites on my clothes, but not the skin.....silly wabbit


----------



## luna21 (Dec 1, 2010)

Gizz shakes his head too mid binky...lol I love it, he makes me laugh!!


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds normal to me! The headshaking is like a mini binky - when mine are excited they'll binky away when I try to touch them.

The digging is also a normal rabbit thing. Hannah is 3.5 years old and still does that whenever I let her get away with it. I tell her off if she does it on my clothes (the nipping through clothing hurts!) but I let her do it on fleece blankets and she gets a kick out of it.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 1, 2010)

it means u have a happy bunny...

altho the nipping thing is all in fun too ..it gets a little old.and sometimes they find a sensitive spot when ur not looking to nip...like ur lower back or ur leg or ur butt or worse yet ..my Petunia bit me in my underarm....oh the pain ..the pain.


----------



## ssa4009954 (Feb 16, 2020)

My rabbit cuppa Joe will shake all over then bite me really hard. Why does he do this?
He also likes to dig my shirt then bite where he dug. When I give him something to chew on he ignores it and eats his cage. 
He starts freaking out when I try to give him food is that normal for Rex rabbits or any rabbit


----------



## Annettesuter (Feb 24, 2020)

la vie est belle said:


> Sometimes when my bun gets hyper he'll run up to me and start digging at my clothing really fast with his little bunny paws, then he'll bite the clothes pretty hard and pull.
> 
> He rarely digs on bare skin, but sometimes he does, then will nip lightly. It doesn't really hurt so I just let him do it. He'll also lick my clothes then nip. What does this mean?
> 
> Also, sometimes when something surprises him he'll shake his head super fast (he doesn't seem scared though). Then he'll stay kind of hyper, and every time I try to touch him he shakes his head and jumps a little (kind of looks like he's about to binky) but sometimes he runs off and hides.



Some bunnies are just very agile and cheeky. But they usually know not to bite hard, just a bit.


----------



## lovemybuns411 (Feb 24, 2020)

In my experience that means that they are tired of being held or they need to potty. It could also mean that they are looking for cover or food. I wish they would just come out and say what they want instead of pinching the snot out of me!


----------



## lovemybuns411 (Feb 24, 2020)

You might want to wear an apron so bun can’t make a hole in you


----------

